# Rate this girl I found on tinder



## FatmanO (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## Coping (Feb 15, 2019)

Looks meh in first pic and tranny in third pic, would still smash cuz pussy is pussy


----------



## Phad (Feb 15, 2019)

If u give her short hair she looks like a white pretty boy


----------



## Autist (Feb 15, 2019)

Average but slim+white=life on bot mode


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 15, 2019)

Coping said:


> Looks meh in first pic and tranny in third pic, would still smash cuz pussy is pussy


Woke up at 4am btw. Shes my fav phenotype


Phad said:


> If u give her short hair she looks like a white pretty boy


Lmao
Where are you from btw


----------



## Phad (Feb 15, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Woke up at 4am btw. Shes my fav phenotype
> 
> Lmao
> Where are you from btw


I’m in America rn


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 15, 2019)

Autist said:


> Average but slim+white=life on bot mode


Would you rly say shes avg tho


Autist said:


> Average but slim+white=life on bot mode


Would you rly say shes avg tho


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Feb 15, 2019)

inb4 replies saying she is ugly like what happens with ever female rating thread.


----------



## superighteous (Feb 15, 2019)

Of course she’s average.


----------



## Jass9770 (Feb 15, 2019)

FatmanO said:


>



average aesthetically 
5/10 but blonde hair and green eyes brings her higher.


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 15, 2019)

superighteous said:


> Of course she’s average.


Youd give her avg?


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Feb 15, 2019)

she is cute AF


----------



## superighteous (Feb 15, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Youd give her avg?


Yeah. I definitely think she’s cute but objectively she’s average. Thank hypergamy.


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 15, 2019)

superighteous said:


> Yeah. I definitely think she’s cute but objectively she’s average. Thank hypergamy.


With tinder she gets 400 matches feelsbadman


----------



## RichardSpencel (Feb 15, 2019)

Fuar,if she was a virgin 9-10 but about 8for me.
Did u show her your tub pics?


FatmanO said:


> With tinder she gets 400 matches feelsbadman


She'd have 400matches after swiping 10 guys.


----------



## AspiringChad (Feb 15, 2019)

Would smash/10


----------



## qwep (Feb 16, 2019)

Trans


----------



## Gen Zykon (Feb 16, 2019)

If it wasn't for her boobs she'd be a 5/10, but she still maybe a 6...


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Feb 16, 2019)

superighteous said:


> Yeah. I definitely think she’s cute but objectively she’s average. Thank hypergamy.


How?
Hypergamy only applies to women looking at men.


----------



## Absi (Feb 16, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> With tinder she gets 400 matches feelsbadman


Slim White Blonde With Green eyes, off course she will get 400 Matches


----------



## Jass9770 (Feb 16, 2019)

Absi said:


> Slim White Blonde With Green eyes, off course she will get 400 Matches


She is from Europe though,don't think blondes are that uncommon there.


----------



## Absi (Feb 16, 2019)

Jass9770 said:


> She is from Europe though,don't think blondes are that uncommon there.


She is from the Balkan tho, Blonde and green eyes aren't that common there


----------



## Jass9770 (Feb 16, 2019)

Absi said:


> She is from the Balkan tho, Blonde and green eyes aren't that common there


Still, around 30 percent of people in croatia do have blonde hair.


----------



## Absi (Feb 16, 2019)

Jass9770 said:


> Still, around 30 percent of people in croatia do have blonde hair.


Yeah they do, but White Hot Girls Aka Stacies will get matches even in Europe dude


----------



## Jass9770 (Feb 16, 2019)

Absi said:


> Yeah they do, but White Hot Girls Aka Stacies will get matches even in Europe dude


She is decent looking though nothing extraordinary its more like men have lower standards when dating.


----------



## androidcel (Feb 16, 2019)

6irl


----------



## Absi (Feb 16, 2019)

Jass9770 said:


> She is decent looking though nothing extraordinary its more like men have lower standards when dating.


Exactly, Men's standards are way lower than women's when it comes to dating


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 16, 2019)

Absi said:


> She is from the Balkan tho, Blonde and green eyes aren't that common there


Sadly not and thats my fav phenotype ( where are blond girls the most?


Jass9770 said:


> Still, around 30 percent of people in croatia do have blonde hair.


How do you know that info btw


----------



## Jass9770 (Feb 16, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Sadly not and thats my fav phenotype ( where are blond girls the most?
> 
> How do you know that info btw


Internet.


FatmanO said:


> Sadly not and thats my fav phenotype ( where are blond girls the most?
> 
> How do you know that info btw


Blonde hair are the most common in Norway,denmark and iceland.


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 16, 2019)

Jass9770 said:


> Internet.
> 
> Blonde hair are the most common in Norway,denmark and iceland.


Brb moving to one of these countries


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Feb 16, 2019)

6


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Feb 16, 2019)

she isn‘t even using fakeup but still looks attractive, id marry her


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 16, 2019)

Shes cute. She looks younger than me thogugh we're the same age


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 16, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Brb moving to one of these countries





Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler








slay my guy


----------



## Vanillestorms (Feb 16, 2019)

Wat a fucking slayer


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 16, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> she isn‘t even using fakeup but still looks attractive, id marry her


Mogs 95 percent of women lul


----------



## DarknLost (Feb 16, 2019)

FatmanO said:


>




Definetly not 19,lol


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 16, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> Definetly not 19,lol


Prob age from fb profile what would u say she is tho


----------



## Kenma (Feb 16, 2019)

Sorry boyo
 Twinks in this site are prettier than her
Arcbrah in a wig mogs her to oblivion







If she was a guy she'd be max 4/10


----------



## superighteous (Feb 16, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> How?
> Hypergamy only applies to women looking at men.


Hypergamy has a pretty explosive affect on the dating world. You’re right that it applies to women being able to get more attractive men than themselves, but that’s why we find average girls, like the one in the OP, very pretty. We know genuinely pretty girls, or just our looksmatches in some cases, are out of our reach so men condition themselves into finding 6’s 5’s and 4’s beautiful so we can be happy with our easy catch.


----------



## androidcel (Feb 16, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> How?
> Hypergamy only applies to women looking at men.


Both genders are hypergamous but men can't pursuit hypergamy usually.


----------



## fobos (Feb 16, 2019)

ustaša/0


----------



## Autist (Feb 16, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Would you rly say shes avg tho
> 
> Would you rly say shes avg tho


Yes but she mogs most girls I see in the states.


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 16, 2019)

Autist said:


> Yes but she mogs most girls I see in the states.


Yeh but thatd just us imo Eastern European women are bassicly cuter


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Feb 16, 2019)

Autist said:


> Yes but she mogs most girls I see in the states.


How is that the definition of average?


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 16, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> How is that the definition of average?


MYbe avg in croatia


----------



## nibbamaxxing (Feb 16, 2019)

FatmanO said:


>




you mog tf out of her


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 16, 2019)

nibbamaxxing said:


> you mog tf out of her


What would you give her


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Feb 16, 2019)

I like her.


----------



## Autist (Feb 16, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> How is that the definition of average?


Psl standards.


----------



## Lumbersexual (Mar 2, 2019)

She looks like really good gf material tbh. Cute, slim, looks like she needs a protector.
7/10


----------

